# EliteXC: RENEGADE Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Undercard Bouts Not Shown:*

Geoff Bumstead vs. Robert Ruiz
Jae Suk Lim vs. Lane Yarbrough
Brett Rogers vs. Ralph Kelly
Jon Kirk vs. Matt Lucas​


----------



## onthebrink2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hopefully Yves can get back to his winning ways.


----------



## legacy67 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm just jazzed to see Kimbo fight again, I was actually somewhat impressed with his last fight. I felt he showed a good mix of skill for a street brawler. Training with Bas, we could be in for a treat.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Shields v. Pyle has the potential to be a kickass war. And that....tha'z cool.

Add in the returns of Kimbo Slice & Nick The Prick...and you've got a fun event. Hell yes.


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Weigh Ins*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Atta' boy nickman.

Big Foot is gonna *EAT* Jonathan Wiezorek.

Diaz looks pissed as ever....nice.

MAN, Shields / Pyle is gonna be a fun one!

Oh yeah, Bas got Kimbo in some phenomenal shape.


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

Noons avoiding the staredown, bet it all on Nick. Gonna be cool to see Kimbo fight, not as cool as Kimbo/Tank but I'll take it. 

Don't have Showtime, I guess I gotta wait, I'll take a live stream if anybody knows of one. 

WAR "Real Choc." DIAZ !


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

HAHA...I was just looking over the weigh-in photos again. Look at how broad Silva's chest is, then look at his biceps, they're f'n small. Like the same size as Diaz's arms...  Well, maybe not that small, but his arms don't match his torso, that's for sure.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Kyle Noke for the win!

LOL at the head size difference between Wiezorek and Silva.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Yves Edwards win via RNC at 3:05 of the first.

Wonderful. :thumb02:


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

T.B. said:


> Yves Edwards win via RNC at 3:05 of the first.
> 
> Wonderful. :thumb02:


Is there any way we can see live results on the internet or even streaming?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

That's great about Yves armbarring a fool. Yves' ground game is really underrated, and I remember people crapping their pants when Edwards subbed Mishima. I mean, dudes, Yves was really good during that time period and that armbar was swank.

So yeah, that rules. Doesn't Edwards train at ATT now?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Damone said:


> That's great about Yves armbarring a fool. Yves' ground game is really underrated, and I remember people crapping their pants when Edwards subbed Mishima. I mean, dudes, Yves was really good during that time period and that armbar was swank.
> 
> So yeah, that rules. Doesn't Edwards train at ATT now?


Ryo > Karo

And where can I watch this?

GFilber yves?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Karo Parisyan will open up a Judo clinic on Ryo Chonan and destroy Chonan at UFC 78


Exactly:thumb02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Exactly:thumb02:


You talk like a man who understands the fun ThereDore I rep you to the max


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wait you talk against Ryo, therefore O turn that rep into fat chicks.

Uncool to the max.........


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Wait you talk against Ryo, therefore O turn that rep into fat chicks.
> 
> Uncool to the max.........


I like Chonan but Karo is my favorite fighter.

Any more EliteXC results? I can't wait for Noke Vs Kleinbeck


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I can't wait to see Karo do nasty, nasty things to Ryo Chonan. Chonan's already ugly, so Karo could make him even uglier, which might be impossible to do. Sokky probably tells Ryo scary stories about how Karo pwned him in judo.

Also, how, in the hell, does Wiezorek get fights? He's freakshowy, but he's, like, disgustingly freakshowy. He's a fat dude, who smothers fools with his man boobs. Unreal. Silva will probably destroy him, which would rule.

Antonio Silva is still a promising fighter.

Also, damn me for not watching this. Sherdog says that Yves choked the fool out. Either way, I'm glad my man won.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

shit, i just ran across this on the Cable Guide!!!

oh how i love free MMA, not to mention in sparkling HD!!!!!!

holy crap, kimbo???

that man is an animal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Judoka said:


> I like Chonan but Karo is my favorite fighter.


Karo is a fat chick with fgreat tits who maks you....yeah how you like them apples:bye02: :thumb02: 

Seriously I got Ryo with a split decision in this fight, but it well be close and I not Surpised my Sig chanfe after this fight to Andrei arloski


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> I can't wait to see Karo do nasty, nasty things to Ryo Chonan. Chonan's already ugly, so Karo could make him even uglier, which might be impossible to do. Sokky probably tells Ryo scary stories about how Karo pwned him in judo.
> 
> Also, how, in the hell, does Wiezorek get fights? He's freakshowy, but he's, like, disgustingly freakshowy. He's a fat dude, who smothers fools with his man boobs. Unreal. Silva will probably destroy him, which would rule.
> 
> Antonio Silva is still a promising fighter.


I have only seem Wiezorek fight once and he chased Wade Ship around and threw at most 2 knees then Wiezorek took him to the ground and won by submission with a Neck Crank.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Damone said:


> I can't wait to see Karo do nasty, nasty things to Ryo Chonan. Chonan's already ugly, so Karo could make him even uglier, which might be impossible to do. Sokky probably tells Ryo scary stories about how Karo pwned him in judo.


Sakky be all like My Jido gi goets in the wway, so Ryo will eat his children. Manm I hope my japanese Amigo comes through for mwe.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

pt447 said:


> shit, i just ran across this on the Cable Guide!!!
> 
> oh how i love free MMA, not to mention in sparkling HD!!!!!!


I am too jealous.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Dudes, give me a site where I can watch this!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Karo is a fat chick with fgreat tits who maks you....yeah how you like them apples:bye02: :thumb02:
> 
> Seriously I got Ryo with a split decision in this fight, but it well be close and I not Surpised my Sig chanfe after this fight to Andrei arloski


Want a sig bet on that fight?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Want a sig bet on that fight?


I alred got one with the ledge Dmaone"


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

wow, antonia silva's pretty damn good! or that other guy just sucked... either way, he's quick as anything!


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

pt447 said:


> wow, antonia silva's pretty damn good! or that other guy just sucked... either way, he's quick as anything!


The other guy was totally outclassed. I love the way Silva just kind of tossed him to the side when he tried to clinch. It looked like the other guy just came in off the street, stripped down and walked into the cage.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I alred got one with the ledge Dmaone"


Want another one?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes to the maxe,

Yous shall be 2Judo is Ghey to the max"


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm starting my first bandwagon. Seems like everyone has one.

All aboard... Noke bandwagon!!! Wow... I really enjoyed that fight.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

KYLE NOKE WINS!!!!! Score 1 for Australia.:thumb02:

Sove, I have already started it(See avatar)


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

That goes down in history as one of the baddest cuts ever Almost looked as bad as Eastman's cut but I think his was longer than that. But it was equally as deep for sure, must've seen skull while pulling the skin apart. Hell.......you didn't have to pull the skin apart


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Sove, I have already started it(See avatar)


What an unsexual, nonjudo Avtar
Uncool to the max


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Here comes Kimbo vs. Cantrell


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Kimbo Slice has a stripe of hair on his torso:confused02:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

*Kimbo ends it fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

ROFL

Kimbo just destroyed him with two strikes.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

that sucked.... Bo wanted out before the fight had started.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

Judoka said:


> KYLE NOKE WINS!!!!! Score 1 for Australia.:thumb02:
> 
> Sove, I have already started it(See avatar)


may I join please?


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

To bad the Cantrell quit. We didnt even get to see Kimbos ground game. lol


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

*Rigged?*

That was pathetic. Kimbo lands a decent uppercut to the body/shoulder. Throws a right that misses completely as far as I can see from the replay but Cantrell drops anyway and then, this is key, Cantrell is tapping out BEFORE KIMBO EVEN TOUCHES HIM ON THE GROUND. W....T...F.

I seriously question the legitimacy of that fight.

Drogo


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

Drogo said:


> That was pathetic. Kimbo lands a decent uppercut to the body/shoulder. Throws a right that misses completely as far as I can see from the replay but Cantrell drops anyway and then, this is key, Cantrell is tapping out BEFORE KIMBO EVEN TOUCHES HIM ON THE GROUND. W....T...F.
> 
> I seriously question the legitimacy of that fight.
> 
> Drogo


I think Cantrell was just scared and quit before he got hurt.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Come on Diaz:thumbsup:


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

i think the Kimbo fight was rigged, or the dude was a pooooosay. He tapped before the Gnp even started lol, thats worse than Pete Spratt...-_-' 

Kimbo need a real test in his next fight, sign and feed him Mark Hunt


----------



## SuperPinger (Sep 9, 2007)

Drogo said:


> That was pathetic. Kimbo lands a decent uppercut to the body/shoulder. Throws a right that misses completely as far as I can see from the replay but Cantrell drops anyway and then, this is key, Cantrell is tapping out BEFORE KIMBO EVEN TOUCHES HIM ON THE GROUND. W....T...F.
> 
> I seriously question the legitimacy of that fight.
> 
> Drogo


I was thinking the same thing actually.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Bo looked scared once the fight started. Pretty impressive debut for Kimbo, even if it was against a nobody.

So far, KJ looks better at the stand up than Nick Diaz.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Lol wtf, does diaz gets knocked down in all his fights. Kj wins by cut.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

10-8 Round for Noons? Diaz looks very bad....


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Bad stoppage IMO. The cut that was bleeding bad was on his nose, the one above his eye didn't look like it was bleeding badly at all. Plus, it's Diaz, he cuts like paper everyone knows that.

I can see a rematch coming soon.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

What a classy guy Diaz is....... man that was great to see him get dropped and battered.... Watch out KJ you may be getting hit by a shoe in the back afterwards.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Fight Stopped! Diaz loses


----------



## SuperPinger (Sep 9, 2007)

It is true that Noon dominated that round, but if you've noticed Noons was also starting to gas, there's no way he would've been able to go five rounds w/ Diaz. I truly believe Diaz would've won if it went the distance. Oh well, cuts = the sucks.:dunno:


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Man I hate it when fights get stopped due to cuts. -_- Yeah, Diaz was losing but he looked like he was ok to continue, he was finishing the round ok too.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Diaz was getting absolutely tooled. Since the Gomi fight, he's had a decision given to him against a bad fighter, and he got dominated tonight. What happened? I think people are starting to figure out that he has no power in his strikes and they're attacking him. :dunno: 

Sad way to go down for Nick, he's a lot better than how he's been his last 2 times out.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

What did I say about Noons? I watch him train every week. Diaz looked lost against Noons' precision strikes.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> What a classy guy Diaz is....... man that was great to see him get dropped and battered.... Watch out KJ you may be getting hit by a shoe in the back afterwards.


I liked Diaz prior to this fight. He just acted like the biggest b*&^% loser in my opinion. It's understandable that he was pissed after having the fight stopped for a cut, but he took it way too far.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

sove said:


> What did I say about Noons? I watch him train every week. Diaz looked lost against Noons' precision strikes.


You won the sig bet bra, congrats. What do you want me to put in my sig?


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> that sucked.... Bo wanted out before the fight had started.



Do any of you think Cantrell was slipped some bills before the fight to tap out so quickly? Not saying, but I'm just saying...


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

Worst Fing Stoppage I've Ever Seen. Seen Cuts Twice That Bad Continue In The Ufc. What A Joke. Elitexc=sucks 

Diaz Broke Bones In His Face And Continued And Beat Gomi The Best Fighter In The World At 160. What A Ruined Main Event. 

Impressed With Kimbo Though. Feed Him One More Can And Then Give A Real Fighter. I Think He Would Be Ready Then.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

toddums said:


> You won the sig bet bra, congrats. What do you want me to put in my sig?


Sorry I didn't say something earlier. I forgot which thread that bet was in.

How about "I'll never underestimate City Boxing again. WAR KJ!"


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I think it was a good stoppage in the Diaz fight. He had the cut over his right eye and his left eye was badly swollen. With both eyes affected his vision has to be impaired. He was getting cleaned anyway, I also thought it might be a 10-8 round. 

Diaz always does those little pushy punches and I always wondered why more guys didn't just ignore them and hook hard around them and Noons did. 

I'll give Diaz this, man can he take a punch. Aside from the cuts he didn't look hurt (woozy or wobbly) from the shots and he took some serious ones.

Drogo


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

k-fighter said:


> Have you ever seen Nick outside of this match and Gomi? He's always like that. Middle finger is what he does. Getting pissed off in front of the camera is what he does best. Of course it's just for show, well, sometimes...


I've seen most of his fights. I may not be remembering right, but pushing the cameraman? He's never done that before, has he? Seems like that could be grounds for EliteXC to cancel his contract.

I don't care about the middle fingers.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

Shamrock said:


> Do any of you think Cantrell was slipped some bills before the fight to tap out so quickly? Not saying, but I'm just saying...


It's possible. Did Kimbo land that huge overhand right as he was coming in for the kill? If so, that might have been enough to make him decide he wanted out before a couple more landed from up close.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't know guys! Nick looked bad in his fight with Aina and now he just got schooled by KJ Noons! Ever since Diaz became the official advocate for weed he's just became extremely crappy!


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

sove said:


> Sorry I didn't say something earlier. I forgot which thread that bet was in.
> 
> How about "I'll never underestimate City Boxing again. WAR KJ!"


Done.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

O Yea And To The Retards Who Say Nick Diaz Is A Poor Loser. Well He Is. But That Is His Persona. And He Had Every Right To Be Pissed And Give That Doctor And The Entire Situation The Finger. Awful Awful Stoppage


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

That was a bad stoppage! The doctor was a retard.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

sove said:


> I've seen most of his fights. I may not be remembering right, but pushing the cameraman? He's never done that before, has he? Seems like that could be grounds for EliteXC to cancel his contract.
> 
> I don't care about the middle fingers.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. YEA ELITE XC WILL CANCEL THE CONTRACT OF ONE OF THEIR TOP 3 MOST MARKETABLE FIGHTERS. YOU MUST HAVE TAKEN A FEW SHOTS TO THE HEAD BEFORE THIS POST.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Diaz looked bad. His boxing seems to get worse every fight, and his takedowns weren't that effective. He got schooled standing up. I can understand the stoppage, however, I would have let it go on since it was a belt fight and no one wants to see someone become champ via cut stoppage. Diaz should have taken that loss like a man regardless.

The Kimbo fight was stupid. Organizations need to stop booking Bo Cantrell, the guy looked horrible. Kimbo vs Gannon rematch so we can access his improvement.


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> I don't know guys! Nick looked bad in his fight with Aina and now he just got schooled by KJ Noons! Ever since Diaz became the official advocate for weed he's just became extremely crappy!



Diaz was getting worked, and would have continued to get worked had the fight continued. It was obvious that Diaz was getting frustrated from Noons' take-down defense; even his corner told him to stop shooting in (before the fight was called).

The events after the fight showed just how much of a thug-loser diaz is. He's a classless individual who needs to grow up and act like what he's supposed to be; A PROFESSIONAL. On top of all of that, he's a pot head. How the hell anyone can like this guy I will never be able to figure out.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

sove said:


> It's possible. Did Kimbo land that huge overhand right as he was coming in for the kill? If so, that might have been enough to make him decide he wanted out before a couple more landed from up close.



i didnt see it land... mighta grazed him. Bo did have some red around his right eye and bridge of his nose, and the hardest cleanest hit seemed to hit him in the chest.


Nick has always been classless, totally disrespected Diego after their fight, threw a shoe at someone in the locker room after a fight and then sucker punched Joe Riggs at the hospital after their fight. Nick is a POS as a person, no doubt a talented fighter, but a real POS.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

JuggNuttz said:


> i didnt see it land... mighta grazed him. Bo did have some red around his right eye and bridge of his nose, and the hardest cleanest hit seemed to hit him in the chest.
> 
> 
> Nick has always been classless, totally disrespected Diego after their fight, threw a shoe at someone in the locker room after a fight and then sucker punched Joe Riggs at the hospital after their fight. Nick is a POS as a person, no doubt a talented fighter, but a real POS.


NICK DIAZ IS ONE OF THE FEW FIGHTERS WITH PERSONALITY IN MMA. HE'S A LITTLE MESSED UP LIKE THE REST OF THE WORLD. I LIKE PEOPLE WHO DONT MIND SHOWING WHO THEY ARE TO THE REST OF THE WORLD AND TELLING THEM TO **** OFF IF THEY DONT LIKE IT. DIAZ WOULD HAVE WON IF THAT FIGHT CONTINUED.


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

TYKIDD said:


> NICK DIAZ IS ONE OF THE FEW FIGHTERS WITH PERSONALITY IN MMA. HE'S A LITTLE MESSED UP LIKE THE REST OF THE WORLD. I LIKE PEOPLE WHO DONT MIND SHOWING WHO THEY ARE TO THE REST OF THE WORLD AND TELLING THEM TO **** OFF IF THEY DONT LIKE IT. DIAZ WOULD HAVE WON IF THAT FIGHT CONTINUED.



I really don't understand people like you. Why the hell reward such a loser for thuggish actions like that? He's an embarrasement and you aren't far behind defending him.

Personality?

Rampage has personality, Forrest Griffin has personality, Ken and Frank Shamrock have personality, etc., etc., etc. Diaz? That's not personality - that's a loser. He's an absolute disgrace. It's ashame since he's such a talented fighter but most fans can't get past his antics.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

TYKIDD said:


> NICK DIAZ IS ONE OF THE FEW FIGHTERS WITH PERSONALITY IN MMA. HE'S A LITTLE MESSED UP LIKE THE REST OF THE WORLD. I LIKE PEOPLE WHO DONT MIND SHOWING WHO THEY ARE TO THE REST OF THE WORLD AND TELLING THEM TO **** OFF IF THEY DONT LIKE IT. DIAZ WOULD HAVE WON IF THAT FIGHT CONTINUED.


Can you prove that he would have won? I can tell you with 100% certainty that the fight wouldn't have been stopped if he'd avoided KJ's strikes.

And maybe KJ would have knocked him out cold. Who knows. You sound pretty bitter about it. To me, acting like Diaz did is a case of someone who can't take responsibility for his own problems and has to take it out on other people to survive.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

Shamrock said:


> I really don't understand people like you. Why the hell reward such a loser for thuggish actions like that? He's an embarrasement and you aren't far behind defending him.
> 
> Personality?
> 
> Rampage has personality, Forrest Griffin has personality, Ken and Frank Shamrock have personality, etc., etc., etc. Diaz? That's not personality - that's a loser. He's an absolute disgrace. It's ashame since he's such a talented fighter but most fans can't get past his antics.


Amen brother! Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

TYKIDD said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. YEA ELITE XC WILL CANCEL THE CONTRACT OF ONE OF THEIR TOP 3 MOST MARKETABLE FIGHTERS. YOU MUST HAVE TAKEN A FEW SHOTS TO THE HEAD BEFORE THIS POST.


It's unusual for a troll have so many posts. Hopefully you're just drunk out of your mind.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

TYKIDD said:


> NICK DIAZ IS ONE OF THE FEW FIGHTERS WITH PERSONALITY IN MMA. HE'S A LITTLE MESSED UP LIKE THE REST OF THE WORLD. I LIKE PEOPLE WHO DONT MIND SHOWING WHO THEY ARE TO THE REST OF THE WORLD AND TELLING THEM TO **** OFF IF THEY DONT LIKE IT. DIAZ WOULD HAVE WON IF THAT FIGHT CONTINUED.



personality? sure it is a personality trait he has... but it sucks!!! Mike Tyson had personality.... he raped women and bit his opponents ear.. so we should laud them for their "personality". seriously man.. take diaz's nuts off your chin and remove his cock from your mouth. please.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

Shamrock said:


> I really don't understand people like you. Why the hell reward such a loser for thuggish actions like that? He's an embarrasement and you aren't far behind defending him.
> 
> Personality?
> 
> Rampage has personality, Forrest Griffin has personality, Ken and Frank Shamrock have personality, etc., etc., etc. Diaz? That's not personality - that's a loser. He's an absolute disgrace. It's ashame since he's such a talented fighter but most fans can't get past his antics.


I DONT UNDERSTAND PEOPLE LIKE YOU. A HIPOCRIT I'M SURE. I BET YOUR PERFECT. HAVE NEVER TOUCHED A DRUG AND GO TO CHURCH EVERY SINGLE DAY. YOUR A JOKE. PEOPLE LIKE YOU ARE FAKE. IT'S ANNOYING. O AND YEA DIAZ IS A THUG HE GOES OUT AND ROBS OLD LADYS AT THE SUPERMARKET WHILE BUMPIN TO GANGSTA RAP AND SELLING DOPE. IT'S ALL HOW YOU LOOK AT IT. ITS ENTERTAINMENT. I'M NOT SAYING I WOULD WANT DIAZ TO WATCH MY KIDS. I'M SAYING I LIKE TO HEAR THE SHIT HE SAYS AND WATCH HIM FIGHT. I DONT KNOW FOR SURE NICK WINS CAUSE THEY DIDN'T LET THE FING FIGHT CONTINUE. IT WAS A BAD STOPPAGE. BUT I SURE WASN'T WORRIED ABOUT THE OUTCOME. DID YOU SEE HIS FACE WHILE FIGHTING GOMI?????? LOOKED BAD HE STILL PUT HIM OUT.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

JuggNuttz said:


> personality? sure it is a personality trait he has... but it sucks!!! Mike Tyson had personality.... he raped women and bit his opponents ear.. so we should laud them for their "personality". seriously man.. take diaz's nuts off your chin and remove his cock from your mouth. please.



COMPARING HIM TO TYSON IS THE MOST ******* RETARTED THING I EVER HEARD. THATS LIKE COMPARING TERRELL OWENS TO OJ SIMPSON. GREAT ANALOGY. YOU SHOULD BE PROUD.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

TYKIDD said:


> COMPARING HIM TO TYSON IS THE MOST ******* RETARTED THING I EVER HEARD. THATS LIKE COMPARING TERRELL OWENS TO OJ SIMPSON. GREAT ANALOGY. YOU SHOULD BE PROUD.



ya it was, they are both talented fighters who exhibit the worst attitudes in combatative sports.


and oooh look, i get negative rp from this thread.... wonder who that was...


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

TYKIDD said:


> I DONT UNDERSTAND PEOPLE LIKE YOU. A HIPOCRIT I'M SURE. I BET YOUR PERFECT. HAVE NEVER TOUCHED A DRUG AND GO TO CHURCH EVERY SINGLE DAY. YOUR A JOKE. PEOPLE LIKE YOU ARE FAKE. IT'S ANNOYING. O AND YEA DIAZ IS A THUG HE GOES OUT AND ROBS OLD LADYS AT THE SUPERMARKET WHILE BUMPIN TO GANGSTA RAP AND SELLING DOPE. IT'S ALL HOW YOU LOOK AT IT. ITS ENTERTAINMENT. I'M NOT SAYING I WOULD WANT DIAZ TO WATCH MY KIDS. I'M SAYING I LIKE TO HEAR THE SHIT HE SAYS AND WATCH HIM FIGHT. I DONT KNOW FOR SURE NICK WINS CAUSE THEY DIDN'T LET THE FING FIGHT CONTINUE. IT WAS A BAD STOPPAGE. BUT I SURE WASN'T WORRIED ABOUT THE OUTCOME. DID YOU SEE HIS FACE WHILE FIGHTING GOMI?????? LOOKED BAD HE STILL PUT HIM OUT.



Dude you need to quit while you're falling behind. You have absolutely no ground to stand on defending Diaz. Yes, flipping off the ring, throwing shoes, the fight with Riggs in the hospital, etc., CONSTITUTES AS THUG ACTIONS. In no way is he a professional.

No, I'm not perfect, but now that you mention it I have never "touched a drug" and yes I "do go to church," and no that doesn't make me "better" than anybody.

But I guess you're correct about everything Diaz since you type in ALL CAPS.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> ya it was, they are both talented fighters who exhibit the worst attitudes in combatative sports.
> 
> 
> and oooh look, i get negative rp from this thread.... wonder who that was...


Here's a positive rep to counteract that. I'm really confused by people like him. Must be the way they were raised. My mother would never stand for that kind of behavior. :dunno:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Diaz really brought his F game tonight! No doubt in my mind he would have lost if the fight continued! Diaz keeps up with the poor performance and the shitty additude him and Jeremy Jackson are going to be living in the same car together!


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

JuggNuttz said:


> ya it was, they are both talented fighters who exhibit the worst attitudes in combatative sports.
> 
> 
> and oooh look, i get negative rp from this thread.... wonder who that was...



DIDNT GIVE YOU NEGATIVE REP. AND NO ITS AN AWFUL ANALOGY. YOUR COMPAING A RAPIST TO A GUY WHO THROWS SHOES.


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

sove said:


> Here's a positive rep to counteract that. I'm really confused by people like him. Must be the way they were raised. My mother would never stand for that kind of behavior. :dunno:


Thanks for having your head on straight. I guess sensible people are a dying breed :confused01:


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

Shamrock said:


> Dude you need to quit while you're falling behind. You have absolutely no ground to stand on defending Diaz. Yes, flipping off the ring, throwing shoes, the fight with Riggs in the hospital, etc., CONSTITUTES AS THUG ACTIONS. In no way is he a professional.
> 
> No, I'm not perfect, but now that you mention it I have never "touched a drug" and yes I "do go to church," and no that doesn't make me "better" than anybody.
> 
> But I guess you're correct about everything Diaz since you type in ALL CAPS.



BET YOU VOTED FOR BUSH TOO. YOU PROBABLY EVEN THINK HE IS STILL DOING A GOOD JOB.


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

TYKIDD said:


> BET YOU VOTED FOR BUSH TOO. YOU PROBABLY EVEN THINK HE IS STILL DOING A GOOD JOB.



Once again you continue your childish, idiotic comments. I'm done with this loser.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

TYKIDD said:


> BET YOU VOTED FOR BUSH TOO. YOU PROBABLY EVEN THINK HE IS STILL DOING A GOOD JOB.



oh now i feel stupid for my analogy... that was a way better comeback and.... whatever it was that you were trying to say.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

TYKIDD said:


> BET YOU VOTED FOR BUSH TOO. YOU PROBABLY EVEN THINK HE IS STILL DOING A GOOD JOB.


You didn't? Seems someone like you would really like Bush. He obviously doesn't give a F about what anyone thinks about him. You should look into it... you might become his new biggest fan.

This is my last response to this jerk. I had to say something about that post.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

Shamrock said:


> Once again you continue your childish, idiotic comments. I'm done with this loser.



YOUR PISSED BECAUSE YOU DID VOTE FOR BUSH. HAHAHAHA. YOU VOTED FOR HIM TWICE BECAUSE YOUR BIBLE BEATING PREACHER TOLD YOU TOO. GOOD JOB ON THAT ONE. TUNE IN TO THE ORIELLY FACTOR AND SHUT UP.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

JuggNuttz said:


> oh now i feel stupid for my analogy... that was a way better comeback and.... whatever it was that you were trying to say.



AGAIN TYSON IS A RAPIST AND DIAZ THROWS SHOES HOW WERE YOU DEFENDING YOUR ANALOGY?


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Shamrock said:


> On top of all of that, he's a pot head.


And this makes him such a bad guy....:dunno: 

I agree though, he needs to act more professional if he ever wants to be taken seriously. I just lost some respect for him after that fit he threw. I can understand being angry/upset but he should have kept his composure.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

sove said:


> You didn't? Seems someone like you would really like Bush. He obviously doesn't give a F about what anyone thinks about him. You should look into it... you might become his new biggest fan.
> 
> This is my last response to this jerk. I had to say something about that post.


NO HE DOESENT CARE WHAT PEOPLE THINK BUT HE IS RUNNING A COUNTRY AND NICK DIAZ IS FIGHTING FOR MY ENTERTAINMENT. KINDA DIFFERENT JOBS.


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

PrideFan123 said:


> And this makes him such a bad guy....:dunno:
> 
> I agree though, he needs to act more professional if he ever wants to be taken seriously. I just lost some respect for him after that fit he threw. I can understand being angry/upset but he should have kept his composure.


As a professional fighter it does make him a bad guy because it cost him the fight against Gomi. What you do is your business, but you have to have discipline to be one of the best fighters in the world.

That can be misread easily though.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

Shamrock said:


> As a professional fighter it does make him a bad guy because it cost him the fight against Gomi. What you do is your business, but you have to have discipline to be one of the best fighters in the world.
> 
> That can be misread easily though.




OOOOOOOO AND I SEEM TO REMEMBER SHAMROCK THROWING QUITE THE FIT AFTER HIS SECOND LOSS TO TITO IF IM NOT MISTAKEN. HOW DO YOU SEE THAT.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Shamrock said:


> As a professional fighter it does make him a bad guy because it cost him the fight against Gomi. What you do is your business, but you have to have discipline to be one of the best fighters in the world.
> 
> That can be misread easily though.


True that! If he was a little responsible that win over Gomi would have never been overturned! The man needs to grow up if he hopes to get anywhere in this business!


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> True that! If he was a little responsible that win over Gomi would have never been overturned! The man needs to grow up if he hopes to get anywhere in this business!



YEA YOU SHOULDNT BE SMOKING WEED LEADING UP TO A FIGHT I SECOND THAT. BUT IF ANYONE THINKS IT HELPED HIM WIN THAT FIGHT YOUR NUTS. SO ALTHOUGH HIS RECORD DOESENT SAY HE WON. HE DID ACTUALLY WIN.


----------



## Iceman_666 (May 1, 2007)

wow lots of crazy sh*t in this thread. I am a huge Diaz fan and I am prety drnk at the momet but it was the right call. th ecut above diaz eye was prety bad and it was a fair call..scks cause it was for a title and cuts suck! BUt man he was getting owned on teh feet and KJ had great take down defense. I really expected Diaz to get it to th eground and get a early sub but I really kewn nothin about kj and he was awesome on the feet. Good for kj hope we get to see both have a rematach someday!


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

k-fighter said:


> Seems like you do. What's so bad about pot? I mean, I don't do it myself, but what makes you think being a pot head is bad? I mean, you didn't say it directly, but you said, "Plus, he's a pothead." which implies that you think of him as a bad guy.


I used to smoke, about ten years ago. And I've seen someone I respected intellectually turn into a total moron from smoking constantly. But that doesn't mean that everyone who smokes is an idiot. There are a hell of a lot of bright people who smoke. Generalizing almost never gets you anywhere.

Diaz IS a moron though. :thumb02:


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

k-fighter said:


> Seems like you do. What's so bad about pot? I mean, I don't do it myself, but what makes you think being a pot head is bad? I mean, you didn't say it directly, but you said, "Plus, he's a pothead." which implies that you think of him as a bad guy.



I explained this in an earlier post on this thread. I'm not saying he's a bad guy because of it (though when you think about it, it IS against the law), but its not the smartest to be a pothead when you're supposed to be a prrofessional fighter. If he wants to be the best in the world, he has to have more self-discipline about himself to not get busted for pot after the Gomi fight. He screwed himself.

That comment is obviously misread, but as a fighter at his level you can't let that happen. I don't see Coutoure getting busted for pot after a fight, you know?


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Shamrock said:


> As a professional fighter it does make him a bad guy because it cost him the fight against Gomi. What you do is your business, but you have to have discipline to be one of the best fighters in the world.


I don't think a professional fighter should go into a fight high or anything, because that puts him in danger, but Diaz stated that he didn't smoke the week prior to the Gomi fight. Basically what I'm saying is he smoked Gomi like the blunts he smokes, and pot shouldn't even be a factor if you're not blazed at the fight. I think the rules regarding marijuana use should be changed in that respect. And like what you said, what you do is your business, and that's his business... something he does outside the ring. 

Also, I think Diaz has great discipline. He is a Gracie Jiu-Jitsu black belt, just got 2nd in a tri-athalon, and eats organic food only. He basically eats, sleeps, and breathes MMA. That's dedication and discipline. He just needs to straighten out his attitude and work on his boxing skills.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

Shamrock said:


> I explained this in an earlier post on this thread. I'm not saying he's a bad guy because of it (though when you think about it, it IS against the law), but its not the smartest to be a pothead when you're supposed to be a prrofessional fighter. If he wants to be the best in the world, he has to have more self-discipline about himself to not get busted for pot after the Gomi fight. He screwed himself.
> 
> That comment is obviously misread, but as a fighter at his level you can't let that happen. I don't see Coutoure getting busted for pot after a fight, you know?



O MY GOD. I THINK I HATE YOU.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

Shamrock said:


> I explained this in an earlier post on this thread. I'm not saying he's a bad guy because of it (though when you think about it, it IS against the law), but its not the smartest to be a pothead when you're supposed to be a prrofessional fighter. If he wants to be the best in the world, he has to have more self-discipline about himself to not get busted for pot after the Gomi fight. He screwed himself.
> 
> That comment is obviously misread, but as a fighter at his level you can't let that happen. I don't see Coutoure getting busted for pot after a fight, you know?



AND I UNDERSTAND YOUR NOT RESPONDING TO ME BUT I REALLY WOULD APPRECIATE IT IF YOU LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THOUGHT ABOUT SHAMROCK AFTER THE SECOND TITO LOSS. REALLY INTERESTED.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe Kj Noons beat Nick Diaz!


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Wow, I can't believe Kj Noons beat Nick Diaz!


This's why you need to get to as many JJ classes with Baruch as possible. Seriously... at least half of that win belongs to Baruch!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

*Why* does this always happen? The minute i bet big on a fighter they lose...I haven't won one big bet ive made yet...Diaz, Cro Cop, St Pierre are just 3


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Judoka said:


> *Why* does this always happen? The minute i bet big on a fighter they lose...I haven't won one big bet ive made yet...Diaz, Cro Cop, St Pierre are just 3


You should know by now there are no such thing as a safe bet! I learned that lesson the hard way when a dropped a shitload of points on the Serra/GSP fight!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

sove said:


> may I join please?


Yes:thumb02:



Bonnar426 said:


> You should know by now there are no such thing as a safe bet! I learned that lesson the hard way when a dropped a shitload of points on the Serra/GSP fight!


Yeah true but every now and again i go big and it always backfires!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Worst stoppage ever............KJ was winning the round but it was only round 1. Who knows what would've happened. Hats off to both guys, I'm not gonna dog on the other oppononent like everyone else here has been doing though. I'd probably over-react if the fight was stopped on me like that too.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

JuggNuttz said:


> i didnt see it land... mighta grazed him. Bo did have some red around his right eye and bridge of his nose, and the hardest cleanest hit seemed to hit him in the chest.
> 
> .


I'm surprised most of the talk turned to the Diaz-Noons fight, the Kimbo fight is of more interest to me because it may have been thrown.

I've watched the reply 4 or 5 times and I can't decide if the big right Kimbo threw after the uppercut landed or not. The camera angles we see aren't great. I initially thought it totally missed but upon further review it MAY have grazed him. Even if it did land it was not a solid blow.

Cantrell tapping out before Kimbo touches him on the ground however, regardless of whether the right landed or not, is just bizarre. This guy has 20 fights, he is a marine, he is supposed to be a tough guy and yet he is tapping out after he gets hit once, MAYBE twice? That simply makes no sense, even if he was hurt by one of the shots MMA fighters don't give up that easily.

Right now I think he took a fall, the only thing that would change my mind would be if it turned out the uppercut that Kimbo landed, which was a very heavy shot, hurt Cantrell badly (i.e. a broken rib or something). That might make his ridiculously early tap make sense.

Drogo


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm not getting the, "WORST STOPPAGE EVARR!!!" talk. Diaz's face was sliced and diced something good, with nasty cuts over both eyes, not to mention an eye that was swollen shut. KJ looked really good. Diaz looked really terrible. I said it before and I'll say it again: Diaz's striking isn't that good and he's inconsistent with it.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I think it was a bad stoppage. What was that fight awhile back in the UFC where the guy was on top bleeding all over the fuckin place onto the guy he is on top of:dunno: That should've been stopped............


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

cabby said:


> I think it was a bad stoppage. What was that fight awhile back in the UFC where the guy was on top bleeding all over the fuckin place onto the guy he is on top of:dunno: That should've been stopped............



you have to look at the position of the cuts, and if blood can get into the eyes. remember in TUF 4 Edwin Deweez got a nasty split on his hair line that was just shooting blood, the Dr. comment was "theres no danger from blood loss and its not going in his eyes, so if he wants to continue he can." Diaz had 2 cuts above each eye under the eyebrows, serious risk of blood going into the eyes. good stoppage. the Dr. is there for the health of a fighter only, and he did what he thought best... better to come out of a fight pissed off and healthy, and come back and fight another day, then to get seriously hurt on not be able to fight again.


----------

